# 1962 schwinn american



## blue6218 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi There Fellow Enthusiasts,  I am restoring a 1962 schwinn american heavy duti and need to know if the wheels were S-2  or S-7?  hanks for any help you can give me...John


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 23, 2010)

Wheels are S-7


----------



## blue6218 (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks for the info...john


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 23, 2010)

I should have included this.Clink link and read lower right corner of ad,might be hard to see. Spokes should be .120 gauge and should have H/D frt. hub and special seat.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1962dlr_American.html

Pat


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 23, 2010)

S-7's, with the .105 ga spokes, and the heavy Bendix front hub.


----------

